# "Gay furry pride"



## Joey (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll never get sick of gay pride in any way, but people going on about "gay furry pride" is absolutely ridiculous. I see it everywhere.

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]As far as furriness is concerned, there's nothing to be proud of... You're part of a mediocre fandom. Woop de fucking do! If anything, there should be straight furry pride going around, simply because only like 10% of the fandom is exclusively heterosexual! I really wish these kids would focus their energy towards authentic LGBT issues.
[/FONT]
It just bugs me, because most of my real life male friends are -you guessed it- homosexual, and they've been through some pretty real shit. I'd never trivialize that kind of stuff.

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]People can do whatever they want, but I just had to get that out there...[/FONT]


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2012)

I really dont understand why furries attract so much gay attention, its wierd to be in the straight minority. But you cant be proud of being straight ever, because you will probably be branded as a homophobic bigot. It also irks me how being on non-furry forums where there was gay furries, they constantly spammed the fact they were in every post.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think (read: hope) that they mean they have pride in being a gay furry, but more of some weird gay pride that they tack furry onto for whatever reason. Furry pride by itself, however, is fucking stupid. You don't see model train pride, or lego pride, or RC car pride, etc.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2012)

It seems a bit silly to profess gay furry pride. Why can't you just have gay pride? Normal style? 

But yes the one thing that never needs pride is being a furry. It's like 'good for you you like anthropomorphic animals.' I think the need for 'pride' comes from that classic furry persecution complex.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm quite sick of "gay pride," too.

Everyone should get the fuck over themselves.


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

One has very little to do with the other. People just take any opportunity in any fandom, be it furries or anime or what have you, to gloat about being gay. I don't see a reason to gloat but there it is. I'm sure if there was a fandom for soda cans or some shit, some people would be bouncing around telling everyone and their fathers that they're flaming homosexuals with a soda can fetish or something.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

Furry pride=furry lifestyler. They are the pepole who talk about their fetishes out loud. they are the people who look at the _really_ weird porn. And overall, they are the reason why this fandom is hurting so much. That persecution complex also came from the fact that people look at them funny for having creepy-ass fetishes, and for being asspies about it, proudly telling everyone that they like baby digimon in dirty diapers being violated by Cthulhu. Then their pride grows with their persecution complex. It's a viscous cycle that started with the organizers of ConFurence (who I will not name because 1) I'm not supposed to name names here, and 2) you already know who they are.)
Also, Furry priders are an insult to LGBT people and need to go away.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

I will take pride in anything I want to about myself thank-you very much. :I


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

I am sick of all extremists. Christians, pro-gays, muslims, etc... anything to fuck someone off that thinks differently. People favor certain people and it makes other people a minority. It's like how white people can't make fun of black people because we are white, but is allowed vise versa. I don't understand why everyone has to announce who they are. I know you are gay and happy, that doesn't make you any more special than a straight person. I feel bad for saying that, but we are all equally human. This goes for non gays also. Not to be hypocrite, but I put furry pride shit all over my facebook, it's not like anyone gives two shits. Also, bi-sexuals in my opinion are not as targeted as homosexuals are, and they still bitch about their rights when they are not in the amount of danger as gays are. I consider myself heteroflexible btw. I am not trying to hate, but I hope you guys know what I mean.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry pride=furry lifestyler. They are the pepole who talk about their fetishes out loud. they are the people who look at the _really_ weird porn. And overall, they are the reason why this fandom is hurting so much. That persecution complex also came from the fact that people look at them funny for having creepy-ass fetishes, and for being asspies about it, proudly telling everyone that they like baby digimon in dirty diapers being violated by Cthulhu. Then their pride grows with their persecution complex. It's a viscous cycle that started with the organizers of ConFurence (who I will not name because 1) I'm not supposed to name names here, and 2) you already know who they are.)
> Also, Furry priders are an insult to LGBT people and need to go away.



More like lifestyles are the reason this fandom exists in the first place. How are furry lifestylers an insult to LGBT people?
Don't know why I'm even responding to this post, most of what you are saying is just arbitrary slander.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

I think gay furry pride is probably too trivial and esoteric to bother getting upset about. 

It's not exactly like people with a firm head on their shoulders say 

"Well I was previously very accepting towards people of alternative sexuality, but I heard that some of them are also proud of the fact they like wearing fluffy tails, so I'm afraid I now consider the whole thing bull plop,"

More like

"Eh? What's furry?"


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry priders are an insult to LGBT people and need to go away.


What in the ever loving fuck are you blabbering on about? How could a bunch of furfags be an insult to the LGTB community? You _do_ realize that anyone and everyone can be guilty of having weird ass fetishes and asspies, right? In no way are furries the only ones with fetishes and shit.

Also, saying they should "go away" is just stupid. They'll never go away. Just like in anime fandoms, there's always some freak who has to make every character gay for their own sick fantasies.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm proud of my accomplishments as a person, as they are what defines me. Affiliation in of itself is meaningless. It is how you use that affiliation that warrants pride. Also...furry is not a lifestyle except for sad, lonely individuals who turn their misanthropy into a fantasy world. Instead of running away from society, and complaining when it says you are weird (though at times it is overreacting), you should try to improve society from the inside.


TLDR furry is a hobby dammit, and furry pride if fucking stupid and anyone who says they are "proud to be furry" out loud for everyone to hear all the time needs to turn it down a bit (a lot). It's not a freaking ethnicity or sexual orientation god dammit! Jesus I hate the modern fanboy mentality. The internet is a horrible place :/ too many flamewars and thin skins.

Edit: for all those who think I'm singling out furries, replace the word furry with anime fan, brony, gamer, or general nerd and you get the same picture. People really need to stop obsessing over a single work of fiction and branch out a bit. It helps you grow as a person.
It's not worth getting worked about...all the Internet fan subcultures, now that I think of it. I'm done. Back to my movie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I'm proud of my accomplishments as a person, as they are what defines me. Affiliation in of itself is meaningless. It is how you use that affiliation that warrants pride. Also...furry is not a lifestyle except for sad, lonely individuals who turn their misanthropy into a fantasy world. Instead of running away from society, and complaining when it says you are weird (though at times it is overreacting), you should try to improve society from the inside.
> 
> 
> TLDR furry is a hobby dammit, and furry pride if fucking stupid and anyone who says they are "proud to be furry" out loud for everyone to hear all the time needs to turn it down a bit (a lot). It's not a freaking ethnicity or sexual orientation god dammit! Jesus I hate the modern fanboy mentality. The internet is a horrible place :/ too many flamewars and thin skins.
> ...



I believe in a deterministic universe, so I take pride in none of my actions because they were bound to happen anyway.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

I hate when people turn things into a stereotype and it limits the amount of people that feel comfortable to be in, in my opinion. This is from my experience. Also, I hate the fact that the fandom has this thing where you have to accept everyone. Let me make this clear "I choose who I accept" that is the kind of person I am" That is not a rule in order to like furry characters. People will always be people, and imperfections come along with them. I am severely imperfect, but I can try and make myself better. People can be themselves as long as they let me be. I cannot make friends with everyone. I feel comfortable around only certain people for any reason. I am a very picky person.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I believe in a deterministic universe, so I take pride in none of my actions because they were bound to happen anyway.


Very smart reply, I like that.

And I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I just got caught up in the flamewar. I need to spend more time outside it seems.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 23, 2012)

I can understand gay pride, and I can understand Furry pride. Gay Furry pride? No I don't entirely understand why that's a thing but you know, why combine the two to form a dedicated pride movement? Heck just show your pride in the two separately. But meh, people will show different amounts of pride in different things. I guess it's far from the most retarded of pride movements


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I'm proud of my accomplishments as a person, as they are what defines me. Affiliation in of itself is meaningless. It is how you use that affiliation that warrants pride. Also...furry is not a lifestyle except for sad, lonely individuals who turn their misanthropy into a fantasy world. Instead of running away from society, and complaining when it says you are weird (though at times it is overreacting), you should try to improve society from the inside.
> 
> 
> TLDR furry is a hobby dammit, and furry pride if fucking stupid and anyone who says they are "proud to be furry" out loud for everyone to hear all the time needs to turn it down a bit (a lot). It's not a freaking ethnicity or sexual orientation god dammit! Jesus I hate the modern fanboy mentality. The internet is a horrible place :/ too many flamewars and thin skins.
> ...



Why does something have to be an ethnicity or sexual orientation for you to feel pride for it? You say in your very first sentence that you feel pride for your accomplishments. What in your mind is it okay to feel pride for then?

EDIT: Lifestylers aren't "running away" from anything either. They are just trying to express themselves better. Saying anyone should try to "improve society from the inside" is crazy. Who's society?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the reason the fandom has attracted alot of attention from gays is because they feel comfortable expressing their sexuality because furries are genarally kind and welcoming people.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

mickey pride


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 23, 2012)

My gay furry pride is tingling.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> furries are genarally kind and welcoming people.


 Not entirely, well at least from my experience. Maybe the fursuiters, but ehh, people are people. I am generally kind and welcoming, but I do not like to be forced to accept other people unless I feel comfortable around them, whether gay, straight, bi, furry, non-furry etc... I cannot force people to accept me either which has happened a lot in my childhood. People never liked the way I was and still don't because of my personality. Although I do get more respect nowadays, I am still the odd one out and always feeling left out or lonely.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Why does something have to be an ethnicity or sexual orientation for you to feel pride for it? You say in your very first sentence that you feel pride for your accomplishments. What in your mind is it okay to feel pride for then?
> 
> EDIT: Lifestylers aren't "running away" from anything either. They are just trying to express themselves better. Saying anyone should try to "improve society from the inside" is crazy. Who's society?



Dude, conversation's over. I don't want to engage in anymore flamewars. I'm sorry if I offended you. Can we agree to disagree?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

On the subject of pride the one pride I usually feel is misplaced is national pride. 

Not only is it no choice of our own what flag we are born under, but people who are proud of that nation's accomplishment often use personal pronouns to describe them. 

For example 'we landed on the moon [na na nana na]' or 'we took part in the first world war rather than waiting 6 months to the end!'

I feel that this is entirely moot and childish and that it assumes pride and responsibility in _other people's_ actions.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Dude, conversation's over. I don't want to engage in anymore flamewars. I'm sorry if I offended you. Can we agree to disagree?



So basically you said a bunch of crap about some people, and when someone bothered to refute you, you can't even be bothered to respond to any of their posts?
Okay.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> So basically you said a bunch of crap about some people, and when someone bothered to refute you, you can't even be bothered to respond to any of their posts?
> Okay.


 Dude, knock it off and grow up. Maybe I was being a dick. I apologize. I don't want to talk about it anymore because it's giving me a headache and making sour moods come out. Anyway, this thread is being derailed too much. Again, back to my movie.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Dude, knock it off and grow up. Maybe I was being a dick. I apologize. I don't want to talk about it anymore because it's giving me a headache and making sour moods come out. Anyway, this thread is being derailed too much. Again, back to my movie.



This thread hasn't been derailed at all, the topic is about pride and that is all anyone has been talking about.
Next time maybe you should reconsider insulting furry pride on a furry forum.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> This thread hasn't been derailed at all, the topic is about pride and that is all anyone has been talking about.
> Next time maybe you should reconsider insulting furry pride on a furry forum.


Then why didn't you respond to the other guys who insulted furry pride?


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

Girls, girls, you're both pretty. Cut the crap. Blah blah Marcus is backpeddling LEDDIGO.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

Monster. said:


> Girls, girls, you're both pretty. Cut the crap. Blah blah Marcus is backpeddling LEDDIGO.


You really think I'm pretty? Thanks, man. That picked up my spirits. School's been really stressful...just got done with finals blech.


----------



## Corto (Dec 23, 2012)

Treacle, stop dragging this issue.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't understand how you can be proud of getting plowed in the butt, or wearing a furry costume while getting plowed in the butt. I personally take pride things that serve as some kind of benefit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't understand how you can be proud of getting plowed in the butt, or wearing a furry costume while getting plowed in the butt. I personally take pride things that serve as some kind of benefit.



Wearing a furry costume while getting ploughed in the butt makes me happy. That's beneficial. Therefore I'm proud of it. 

In reality I don't do any of that, but honestly streetcircus. People's emotional sentiments aren't going to match your personal expectations, the problem is those expectations not matching reality, not reality failing to match the expectations.


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> You really think I'm pretty? Thanks, man. That picked up my spirits. School's been really stressful...just got done with finals blech.


I thought the :V was implied...



Streetcircus said:


> I don't understand how you can be proud of getting plowed in the butt, or wearing a furry costume while getting plowed in the butt. I personally take pride things that serve as some kind of benefit.


They don't have anything else to take pride in, clearly, so people who happen to be gay and part of the furry fandom think they can at least preach about being gay since quite a bit of the fandom has this weird obsession with big, colorful dicks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't understand how you can be proud of getting plowed in the butt, or wearing a furry costume while getting plowed in the butt. I personally take pride things that serve as some kind of benefit.


 lmao


----------



## Azure (Dec 23, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm quite sick of "gay pride," too.
> 
> Everyone should get the fuck over themselves.


Amen. It ain't the 70's anymore you fags, quit all that flag waving and marching that is really just an excuse for a big shitty gay party where you march down the street with nothing but your hairy/shaved twink ass hanging out. Yeah I said it, it's an excuse to party and literally nothing more. Gay Pride has turned kitsch anyway. Furry pride is right out, and whomever has furry pride probably has no other pride to cling too, and is a sad hollow individual.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 23, 2012)

In my opinion, people are just confused to think there's nothin between being ashamed, and being proud. Applies to gay pride too. It's not like you choose to be gay. It's like saying you're proud of being born with something.
When it comes to things a person likes, I don't think there would be any reason to be proud.
Like, "I'm proud of the fact that I like tea" would't nearly be compared to "I am proud of having a son".
It's because the first is such a simple thing to do, while the second actually involves an accomplishment. Especially in Chinese tradition, this is something to be proud of.

If you really think being furry is something to be proud of, you will have to accept that someone might think that liking coffee is something to be proud of too. These things are only something that you can like, dislike, or act passive towards. Liking something isn't an accomplishment at all. There's no bragging rights in it either.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Wearing a furry costume while getting ploughed in the butt makes me happy. That's beneficial. Therefore I'm proud of it.
> 
> In reality I don't do any of that, but honestly streetcircus. People's emotional sentiments aren't going to match your personal expectations, the problem is those expectations not matching reality, not reality failing to match the expectations.



I don't consider happiness a benefit. What advantage does happiness afford?


----------



## Machine (Dec 23, 2012)

I think being proud of who you are is a petty childhood notion, like what your mom tells you after some third-graders all made fun of how you wore glasses or something like that.

Being proud of what you _do_, though, is a different story, but we don't get people, much less furries, like that.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't consider happiness a benefit. What advantage does happiness afford?


Making other people happy (in a way that doesn't harm anyone) is a very beneficial thing to do. I don't care what people do at home, as long as it isn't horribly illegal. Power to ya, do your weird shit. I just don't want to hear about it in public.

Happiness is destresser after all. Makes people less cranky. Speaking of which, I'm hungry...maybe that's why I've been cranky.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't consider happiness a benefit. What advantage does happiness afford?



This is tangential now.

What are all our developments in technology and societal structure for, at the end of the day? They're to make us happier. That's why we want to get to our friends' houses quicker, to survive a deadly illness or to be able to marry who we want. 

Joy is the single greatest motivator in life.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> This is tangential now.
> 
> What are all our developments in technology and societal structure for, at the end of the day? They're to make us happier. That's why we want to get to our friends' houses quicker, to survive a deadly illness or to be able to marry who we want.
> 
> Joy is the single greatest motivator in life.



I feel like we've hit this topic before, but I might have had this conversation with someone else recently. Living for your own personal happiness is self-serving and pathetic. Doing what's good for the world as a whole despite what you lose, despite the misery you will find yourself in, and despite the little you have to gain is infinitely more noble. If people tried a little less hard to make the world a more convenient place for themselves, and started doing the hard things it takes to make the world a better place for everyone, then we wouldn't need to invent ideas like heaven, we would be there already.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I feel like we've hit this topic before, but I might have had this conversation with someone else recently. Living for your own personal happiness is self-serving and pathetic. Doing what's good for the world as a whole despite what you lose, despite the misery you will find yourself in, and despite the little you have to gain is infinitely more noble. If people tried a little less hard to make the world a more convenient place for themselves, and started doing the hard things it takes to make the world a better place for everyone, then we wouldn't need to invent ideas like heaven, we would be there already.



I agree that working together is important. It doesn't mean people can't be free to pursue their own happiness too. 

Of course this is unrelated to the matter of whether pride can be derives from said pursuits. To which my response is largely apathetic- if people do then it's not really a big deal.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Kazookie said:


> In my opinion, people are just confused to think there's nothin between being ashamed, and being proud. Applies to gay pride too. It's not like you choose to be gay. It's like saying you're proud of being born with something.
> When it comes to things a person likes, I don't think there would be any reason to be proud.
> Like, "I'm proud of the fact that I like tea" would't nearly be compared to "I am proud of having a son".
> It's because the first is such a simple thing to do, while the second actually involves an accomplishment. Especially in Chinese tradition, this is something to be proud of.
> ...



Does this mean I can simplify accomplishments I have made as a furry (art I have created, the fursona I designed, the input I have made to the community, the friends I have made, ect) and just say I have "furry pride" instead? Because that's what most people do.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow people love to bicker about things on here.  In my honest opinion, I don't give a shit whether you're gay, straight, transgender, centaur, or vegetable--just don't rub your business in my face.  I don't care what you do in your personal life; that's your business, not mine.  As long as you're still a human being, I don't care about your personal life.  If I ask, then you can tell me, but beyond that I don't care.  Personally, the more someone gets in my face about them being homosexual, the more I tend to dislike them.  The whole thing about "gay furry pride" can be just as annoying.  If you are a homosexual furry, don't announce it to everyone every single chance you get.  Not only does it make other furs made and such, it makes other people in general uncomfortable.  So please, keep your personal life to yourself.  Obviously, we're all furries here, so just talk furry things.  Please?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 23, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Wow people love to bicker about things on here.  In my honest opinion, I don't give a shit whether you're gay, straight, transgender, centaur, or vegetable--just don't rub your business in my face.  I don't care what you do in your personal life; that's your business, not mine.  As long as you're still a human being, I don't care about your personal life.  If I ask, then you can tell me, but beyond that I don't care.  Personally, the more someone gets in my face about them being homosexual, the more I tend to dislike them.  The whole thing about "gay furry pride" can be just as annoying.  If you are a homosexual furry, don't announce it to everyone every single chance you get.  Not only does it make other furs made and such, it makes other people in general uncomfortable.  So please, keep your personal life to yourself.  Obviously, we're all furries here, so just talk furry things.  Please?



I don't know where all this talk about "rubbing it in people's faces" came from.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I don't know where all this talk about "rubbing it in people's faces" came from.



Okay, maybe that wasn't the term I was looking for, and I realize that maybe not many actually do.  What I'm trying to say is that there are SOME who seem to get in peoples' faces about being gay (i.e. those who are more outspoken about it--more in-your-face so to say).  I'm not sure of an actual term for it (if there is I can't think of it as of now), but what I was basically trying to say is if you're not defensive about it and/or like what I said in parenthesis, then you're just another person to me.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 24, 2012)

Everybody knows that the "Gay furry pride" or the "furry pride" group for that manner, are nothing but special snowflakes.


----------



## Saga (Dec 24, 2012)

I think people do it just for the attention.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 24, 2012)

you know, I'm starting to feel inclined to make a giant flag, go outside and start marching around the city, yelling "coffee machine pride" because I'm proud of being able to make a nice cup of coffee :v or I could just drink it and leave the matter alone...


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 24, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> you know, I'm starting to feel inclined to make a giant flag, go outside and start marching around the city, yelling "coffee machine pride" because I'm proud of being able to make a nice cup of coffee :v or I could just drink it and leave the matter alone...



This made my night! 
 Imagine if a ton of people started doing this in various parts of the world with a variety of different things.  It would be quite the sight and/or nightmare.  :V


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Why does something have to be an ethnicity or sexual orientation for you to feel pride for it? You say in your very first sentence that you feel pride for your accomplishments. What in your mind is it okay to feel pride for then?



Like in your first sentence. Accomplishments.

Why do people need to be "proud" of everything these days? Being proud of an ethnicity or sexual orientation is dumb, too.

It's great people are different and learning about new cultures is awesome, but people are misusing the word 'pride' here.

I mean really, make some fucking goals and reach them. Be proud of *that.*

Don't be proud you are a Mexican male from Idaho who likes dicks and faps to llamataurs. That's dumb.

IDAHO PRIDE


----------



## Saga (Dec 24, 2012)

^
|  

That is the truest post I have ever read. Someone get this man a medal!


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 24, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> you know, I'm starting to feel inclined to make a giant flag, go outside and start marching around the city, yelling "coffee machine pride" because I'm proud of being able to make a nice cup of coffee :v or I could just drink it and leave the matter alone...



I'm glad coffee has had such a profound effect on your life.



Ricky said:


> Like in your first sentence. Accomplishments.
> 
> Why do people need to be "proud" of everything these days? Being proud of an ethnicity or sexual orientation is dumb, too.
> 
> ...



Read: 





TreacleFox said:


> Does this mean I can simplify accomplishments I  have made as a furry (art I have created, the fursona I designed, the  input I have made to the community, the friends I have made, ect) and  just say I have "furry pride" instead? Because that's what most people  do.


----------



## Joey (Dec 24, 2012)

Come back home from work 8 hours later and find three pages of replies lol

Good discussion though guys!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Does this mean I can simplify accomplishments I  have made as a furry  (art I have created, the fursona I designed, the  input I have made to  the community, the friends I have made, ect) and  just say I have "furry  pride" instead? Because that's what most people  do.



That's NOT what people mean when they refer to "furry pride."

_Of course_ you can be proud of a work of art you made.

"Proud to be a furry" isn't talking about individual accomplishments but rather an identity.

It's the same thing as "gay pride" where people offset what they feel  makes them inferior by convincing each other they are "proud" of it.

Of course, none of them realize this. They are just acting as a crutch  for each other when there is no reason to feel inferior in the first  place.

That's really what is going through their minds, subconsciously.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 24, 2012)

Pride,you say?
There is no such thing on my dictionary!


----------



## ZerX (Dec 24, 2012)

I find pride in most stuff stupid.
what's the point of pride anyway? that you feel better about yourself? is that all?


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 24, 2012)

i dont even get the whole gay pride thing let alone the whole furry gay pride,i mean im gay so what? its just a part of who i am and completely beyond my control.im also right handed 
but that dont mean i would join a right handed pride group lol

i just think its excuse for a drunken party/orgy:3


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 24, 2012)

wolfstyle said:


> i dont even get the whole gay pride thing let alone the whole furry gay pride,i mean im gay so what? its just a part of who i am and completely beyond my control.im also right handed
> but that dont mean i would join a right handed pride group lol
> 
> i just think its excuse for a drunken party/orgy:3


 It's weird, I fap with my right hand, but I can only write with my left hand. It depends on what it is. XD


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Clearly all of the advancement in legislatures and cultural shifts regarding gay rights have been a result of them "Keeping it to themselves". Yes. This is the way changes are made.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 24, 2012)

Gay Furry pride is a thing now? I may as well star a "Freckle pride" group and have freckle pride parades through the streets of Manchester.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Clearly all of the advancement in legislatures and cultural shifts regarding gay rights have been a result of them "Keeping it to themselves". Yes. This is the way changes are made.



Nobody said political activism is bad; it's just a separate concept altogether. When people talk about gay pride the message isn't "we are proud to vote."

I know you are capable of separating these concepts so I'll assume you're grasping at straws. I know plenty about gay pride; I lived in the middle of it for 5 years and trust me -- it's not a group of political ideologists. It's just a bunch of faggots who like cock. and they are PROUD of that :roll:


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Nobody said political activism is bad; it's just a separate concept altogether. When people talk about gay pride the message isn't "we are proud to vote."


I always assumed the sentiment was something like "We are proud of being gay despite the beatings/hatred/animosity"

The concept of taking pride in who you are is strange, yes, but relevant when the world is constantly telling you to be ashamed.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I always assumed the sentiment was something like "We are proud of being gay despite all the beatings/hatred/animosity"
> 
> The concept of taking pride in who you are is strange, but relevant when the world is constantly telling you to be ashamed.



That's pretty much what I was getting at when I said it offsets what makes them feel inferior. The thing is, that's a facade. There is nothing to be "proud" of at all, they should realize they can be happy with themselves without needing that crutch.

What they are doing is isolating themselves from the very people from whom they want acceptance. The Fags went so far as to form their own "culture" around liking the cock where they wear lots of rainbows and talk like black southern women.

That's counterproductive if they really want acceptance; they should try to relate to people who *gasp* don't share the same sexual preference. As it stands, most people who are absorbed into "gay culture" wouldn't get any reaction besides "wtf" from any normal straight-acting guy, even if the straight dude doesn't outright say it.

Still, the concept of pride in this context is dumb. There are things that merit pride and liking dicks isn't one of them.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That's counterproductive if they really want acceptance; they should try to relate to people who *gasp* don't share the same sexual preference.


I am pretty sure almost no cultural shifts have occurred from people being reasonable to one another and debating things in a rational manner. 

Also, attempting to sit down and relate to a person who will drag you into an alley and beat you senseless for being gay is kind of difficult.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I am pretty sure almost no cultural shifts have occurred from people being reasonable to one another and debating things in a rational manner.



Who said anything about "debating things?"

I meant gay people should make more of an attempt to relate to 'normal people' if they really want acceptance.



Kazooie said:


> Also, attempting to sit down and relate to a person who will drag you into an alley and beat you senseless for being gay is kind of difficult.



Right, because every straight person wants to drag every gay person into an alley and beat them senseless, just because they are gay :roll:

Also, all whites hate the blacks, etc.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Right, because every straight person wants to drag every gay person into an alley and beat them senseless, just because they are gay :roll:


I more was meaning "People who do not accept gay people" than "Straight people in general", because of the mention of the whole "acceptance" thing.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I more was meaning "People who do not accept gay people" than "Straight people in general", because of the mention of the whole "acceptance" thing.



Uhh... I'm talking about _people who do *not accept *gay people_. You were talking about extreme cases where it's *not tolerated *and people commit hate crimes. Yeah, those should be illegal. I think they already are most places :roll:

If gay people want to be ACCEPTED they should stop being freaks.

Also, as a caveat -- there's nothing wrong with freaks. Freaks are cool.

I just don't think it makes sense to act like one and then whine you're not being accepted.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Uhh... I'm talking about _people who do *not accept *gay people_. You were talking about extreme cases where it's *not tolerated *and people commit hate crimes. Yeah, those should be illegal. I think they already are most places :roll:
> 
> If gay people want to be ACCEPTED they should stop being freaks.
> 
> ...


OK that's fine, but I was talking about pride and pride parades and such??? Those events certainly have some freaks, but they're mostly populated by normal people who are supportive of gay rights (at least, Toronto's pride parade is, I dunno about other ones).

e: edit redacted ~*reading comprehension*~


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm talking about the concept of "gay pride" in general, even though I hate parades too.

Saying they should relate better was an aside.

What is it you are saying gay people should be _proud of_?

"Being gay despite the beatings" isn't something to be proud of, and most gay people aren't beaten all the time.

If they are, it's probably because they are acting like a flaming queen getting in everyone's face and annoying them :V


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> What is it you are saying gay people should be _proud of_?


Because some families will disown their children for being gay? Some communities are full of bigots? It's not actually easy to be openly gay for quite a few people, and in order to do so, they had to make sacrifices. To overcome all of the conditioning that your parents put in you that you would burn in Hell for eternity for being yourself is something to be proud of, yes. 

Overcoming adversity is an accomplishment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Does this mean I can simplify accomplishments I have made as a furry (art I have created, the fursona I designed, the input I have made to the community, the friends I have made, ect) and just say I have "furry pride" instead? Because that's what most people do.


then be proud to be an artist, be proud that you made some sort of input (dont really see it anyway) proud of your friends....
but not proud of being a furry...its really nothing of an accomplishment


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Because some families will disown their children for being gay? Some communities are full of bigots? It's not actually easy to be openly gay for quite a few people, and in order to do so, they had to make sacrifices. To overcome all of the conditioning that your parents put in you that you would burn in Hell for eternity for being yourself is something to be proud of, yes.
> 
> Overcoming adversity is an accomplishment.



You're painting a picture of someone who has overcome extreme adversity in pretty much every way.

He was apparently beaten on multiple occasions and had Fundamentalist parents who disowned him.

Everyone has their own story and I guess I could agree overcoming adversity could be an accomplishment in *some cases.*

These are probably the minority.

Most of the people we are referring to only want to prance around and shove rainbows in everyone's face.

TBH, I see it in much the same way as people who won't shut up about their fetishes.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Everyone has their own story and I guess I could agree overcoming adversity could be an accomplishment in *some cases.*
> 
> These are probably the minority.


Well, if we've managed to progress society to a point where being gay is as socially acceptable as you claim it to be, then that certainly is an achievement worth celebrating.


----------



## Joey (Dec 24, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's weird, I fap with my right hand, but I can only write with my left hand. It depends on what it is. XD



Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Well, if we've managed to progress society to a point where being gay is as socially acceptable as you claim it to be, then that certainly is an achievement worth celebrating.



Yay! Things are starting to be the way they should be in the first place.

This must be the collective result of much effort by every rainbow-shitting faggot out there.

It couldn't possibly be society advancing :V


----------



## Retro (Dec 24, 2012)

Gay pride and furry pride are okay - it's fine to show you enjoy being gay/a furry. However, gay furry pride is unneeded. Why not just take pride in both separately?


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 24, 2012)

sounds silly... maybe people just like advertising the fact that they are a furry?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2012)

thebronychip said:


> sounds silly... maybe people just like advertising the fact that they are a furry?



Yeah, pretty much XD


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Yay! Things are starting to be the way they should be in the first place.
> 
> This must be the collective result of much effort by every rainbow-shitting faggot out there.
> 
> It couldn't possibly be society advancing :V



You really think any progress would be made if everyone who was persecuted just sat down in the shadows?
Hell, women in Australia only got the right to vote after they started marching in the streets and assaulting politicians.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, pretty much XD


knew it lol


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> You really think any progress would be made if everyone who was persecuted just sat down in the shadows?
> Hell, women in Australia only got the right to vote after they started marching in the streets and assaulting politicians.



Both Gandhi and MLK would agree civil disobedience is necessary sometimes. I would still think "female pride" is dumb if they all felt like they accomplished something by having a vagina.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

I suppose there are certain reasons for gay pride, but the idea of furry pride is stupid. The furry fandom is something you choose to be in; it takes no effort or will to look at some art and go "I AM A FURRY GUYS!" so there's no reason to take any pride in that.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

There's no reason for any of it.

Just try to be happy with yourself and don't bastardize "pride" with non-accomplishments.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

So much "fursecution" going on in this thread! McJeebus Colt 45 Christ! (TM-Wal-mart Stores inc.)
Remember, pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall. It means don't think too highly of yourself for no good reason. A lot of bullshit comes from people with undeserved high self esteem (like serial killers or the Bush Administration :V). It's just porn with animal head people. Why is everyone making it seem like a religion? If we say you can believe what you want, why can't we believe that what you believe is silly? Just sayin'.

Here is George Carlin on Pride: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OnWnwwxNPA


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> There's no reason for any of it.
> 
> Just try to be happy with yourself and don't bastardize "pride" with non-accomplishments.


Well, "pride" is a bit of a political buzz word, so I can see its use in certain contexts. The whole "gay pride" thing for example. At one point, with much more rampant homophobia, it kind of took a big group to get together and go "FUCK YOU, WE ARE PROUD TO BE GAY SO FUCK OFF" or something like that. But being gay isn't a choice like being a furry is. The idea of "gay furry pride" is just kind of stupid and redundant to be honest.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

Conker said:


> Well, "pride" is a bit of a political buzz word, so I can see its use in certain contexts. The whole "gay pride" thing for example. At one point, with much more rampant homophobia, it kind of took a big group to get together and go "FUCK YOU, WE ARE PROUD TO BE GAY SO FUCK OFF" or something like that. But being gay isn't a choice like being a furry is. The idea of "gay furry pride" is just kind of stupid and redundant to be honest.



Exactly. You could say, "I'm proud that I chose to be a furry because of what I've done through it" (hopefully this means improving your art/becoming more creative), but treating furry pride like ethnic pride is a little weird. It's like that whole youtube furry "war" in 2008, where there was much butthurt. If you treat furry like some "oppressed culture," keeping up with all the hugbox pride and whiteknighting of the creepers, the fandom's reputation not going to get any better. Maybe when I was younger/newer to the fandom I would have been more enthusiastic, but 7 years later, I'm a cynical bastard who is starting to distant himself away from the immaturity and the general "internet people-ness" that makes up modern nerd culture (god dammit give me my old nerd culture back internet fanboys!).

TL;DR: The internet is a horrible place. Marx said "religion is the opium of the people." Well, I think that role is starting to be assumed by the internet.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Why is there so much talk of there being "no point" for being proud of furry, gay, ect?
Everyone should try to live life to its fullest, I can see most people on this forum have a bandwagon mentality to jump on anything they don't see as normal. Very ironic.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok, I admit it. Maybe we're being bastards with semantics and perhaps pride means different things to different people. I sincerely doubt anyone actually links the definition of pride through accomplishment with pride of association. Those are two different things (hopefully).

Please tell me I'm right...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Conker said:


> At one point, with much more rampant homophobia, it kind of took a big group to get together and go "FUCK YOU, WE ARE PROUD TO BE GAY SO FUCK OFF" or something like that.



There are much better things to be proud of than liking cock :V



TreacleFox said:


> Why is there so much talk of there being "no point" for being proud of furry, gay, ect?



Uh, because there is no point. Those aren't accomplishments and they aren't things you should be proud of.

BLONDE HAIR PRIDE EVERYBODY

ed: Marcus, no -- I only agree with the *actual* definition of pride. Not the bastardized one the gays came up with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2012)

People sure love trying fervently to shit on each others happiness and sense of self worth here for almost anything. Seems to me that belittling is an FAF fad that won't get old. What can you do? :/

Whatever. Bye.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

This whole gay furry pride is probably for gay furries who feel out-of-place in society. I'm a gay furry and I know I would feel better if I had someone to relate to so I don't feel so bad about myself. I'm just guessing that's what the whole gay furry pride is about.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> There are much better things to be proud of than liking cock :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, maybe a better term to be used would be "Happy" or "Thankful" as in, I'm happy and thankful to have food/live in a (supposedly :V) free country. Pride, though, indicates almost an arrogance if used in this context now that I think of it, as in, "I have something you don't." If an oppressor does it, they're shitheads, but that doesn't mean the oppressed should try to act like the oppressors. That's how Lavoisier was killed. That's why communism doesn't work. And that's one of the reasons why we can't have nice things.

I am proud to be an Earthling though...such fucking awesome art/food/cultures...Screw you Martians....you and your red dirt...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> People sure love trying fervently to shit on each others happiness and sense of self worth here for almost anything. Seems to me that belittling is an FAF fad that won't get old. What can you do? :/
> 
> Whatever. Bye.



Oh, I'm sorry. Has your sense of pride and self-worth been shattered? If that's the case, I'd recommend you reevaluate your priorities.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Has your sense of pride and self-worth been shattered? If that's the case, I'd recommend you reevaluate your priorities.



I believe he's talking about the "kids smoking behind the bleachers" thing that's been going around. It's getting kinda of old seeing "Fuck furries!!" from the people wearing the yiff shirts. 

Actually, that makes far too much sense now. Where's my Conspiracy Keanu?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> There are much better things to be proud of than liking cock :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of being proud is because it feels good to feel a part of something, that's the point. Oh yeah Ricky, dam those gays. Ruining our language and making us feel uncomfortable.
Also,
Prideride refers to a satisfied sense of attachment toward one's own or another's choices and actions, or toward a whole group of people, and is a product of praise, independent self-reflection, or a fulfilled feeling of belonging.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I believe he's talking about the "kids smoking behind the bleachers" thing that's been going around. It's getting kinda of old seeing "Fuck furries!!" from the people wearing the yiff shirts.
> 
> Actually, that makes far too much sense now. Where's my Conspiracy Keanu?



Are you telling me just because I'm a stereotypical furfag, I'm elevated to a loftier position in life than everyone else? Personally, I never gave a shit what the next person thought of me and I've done pretty well.

I'm proud of many things I've accomplished, and being a furfag is not one of them.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Are you telling me just because I'm a stereotypical  furfag, I'm elevated to a loftier position in life than everyone else?  Personally, I never gave a shit what the next person thought of me and  I've done pretty well.
> 
> I'm proud of many things I've accomplished, and being a furfag is not one of them.



A loftier position in life? When was that ever implied? 
Stop arguing about these issues you quite obviously don't feel any passion for.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

If there's such thing as furry pride, then there better be a fucking scalie pride! >:O

Also: there better be neurotic physics major pride, because I think I need some consoling when it comes to the horrors I've seen in my textbooks.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> A loftier position in life? When was that ever implied?



PRIDE



> Stop arguing about these issues you quite obviously don't feel any passion for.



Don't tell me what to argue about, bitch.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> PRIDE
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what to argue about, bitch.



Having pride makes the whole world better and all your problems disappear, does it? That's news to me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Are you telling me just because I'm a stereotypical furfag, I'm elevated to a loftier position in life than everyone else? Personally, I never gave a shit what the next person thought of me and I've done pretty well.
> 
> I'm proud of many things I've accomplished, and being a furfag is not one of them.



>.> Uh no.

I'm referring to the "lolfurries" thing that's been going around for ages and that was not an attack on you btw. 

As for the furry pride thing...I take pride in everything I do. Furry pride is just a little cute saying that basically means "Don't be ashamed to like the things you do even though so many people wanna assume liking anthro characters means you're a dogfucker." It's not a "OMG...furries for world domination" thing. O-o

Hell, I don't even hate on the murry purries. Some of my fav people are murrfurs. XD


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

> Hell, I don't even hate on the murry purries. Some of my fav people are murrfurs.


Whats a murr furr? 
Forgive me if I sound idiotic, but I'm new to the fandom you know...


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 25, 2012)

I think you should all watch this, since you're all arguing about the meaning of PRIDE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-AMHRqLs8E

More on topic...
Why don't we all just agree to disagree?  We all obviously have different opinions, so why not leave well enough alone?  I'm sure we're all correct in our own right.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

> Why don't we all just agree to disagree?  We all obviously have  different opinions, so why not leave well enough alone?  I'm sure we're  all correct in our own right.


 I agree.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Whats a murr furr?
> Forgive me if I sound idiotic, but I'm new to the fandom you know...



Hmm. You what yiff is right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Whats a murr furr?
> Forgive me if I sound idiotic, but I'm new to the fandom you know...



Murr is a canid version of the sound 'purr' and denotes sexual elation.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks  but anyway... Gross -_- I wish I hadn't asked :'(


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Thanks  Although I came across it in wikifur a minute ago and it just said its a canine version of a purr... :S



I don't think the sexual context is intrinsic, but in this conversation I believe it was implied.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmm. You what yiff is right?



I don't get it...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> I don't get it...



A murr fur is slang for someone who likes yiff, yiff is sexual furry content. The lingo is numerous and obscure.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks again  I'm probably going to question a lot of the slang used in the next few weeks... :/


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm referring to the "lolfurries" thing that's been going around for ages and that was not an attack on you btw.



I've been laughing at furries ever since I got involved. I even ran the site lolfurries for years when it was around. The fact is, people do some pretty dumb things and deserve to be laughed at. It's also really fucking funny sometimes.

Just because *I am* a furry doesn't mean I can't laugh at them ;3



> As for the furry pride thing...I take pride in everything I do. Furry pride is just a little cute saying that basically means "Don't be ashamed to like the things you do even though so many people wanna assume liking anthro characters means you're a dogfucker." It's not a "OMG...furries for world domination" thing. O-o



Why is it nobody ever thinks I fuck dogs or says anything negative to me when I bring up furry? I've always had the mindset I'm going to do what I want and anyone who has a problem with it can fuck off. I think thats why I've never cared I'm gay or a furry. Not only does it work but you'll find people respect you more if you don't need help from others to feel good about yourself.

I agree you should take pride in what you do, but my biggest problem with "gay pride" or "furry pride" is it isn't about taking pride in things you do, but rather (like you said) "don't be ashamed you're XXX." That's fucking stupid. Do your own thing and furry is not an emotional support group. I don't have much respect for people who need that kind of support.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

> Why is it nobody ever thinks I fuck dogs or says anything negative to me when I bring up furry


I said the opposite on a date yesterday, as an experiment, and she actually said "Sooooooo, you're a furry?" I was like "yeah... but I don't fuck dogs, I was only joking, but since you replied like that, I'll be taking my leave..." the thing is, she followed me home... -_-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Why is it nobody ever thinks I fuck dogs or says anything negative to me when I bring up furry? I've always had the mindset I'm going to do what I want and anyone who has a problem with it can fuck off. I think thats why I've never cared I'm gay or a furry. Not only does it work but you'll find people respect you more if you don't need help from others to feel good about yourself.
> 
> I agree you should take pride in what you do, but my biggest problem with "gay pride" or "furry pride" is it isn't about taking pride in things you do, but rather (like you said) "don't be ashamed you're XXX." That's fucking stupid. Do your own thing and furry is not an emotional support group. I don't have much respect for people who need that kind of support.



I've always been the nurturing type myself. If somebody wants a shoulder to cry on, I'm there. 9/10 anyway...

I suppose its just a matter of if you are a "cold" or "warm" person in the end. Nothing can make a cold person wanna reach out to people and nothing can make a warm person toss a quarter at people. 

To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I suppose its just a matter of if you are a "cold" or "warm" person in the end. Nothing can make a cold person wanna reach out to people and nothing can make a warm person toss a quarter at people.



I'll admit I can be pretty cold sometimes, but I also make an active effort to try and help people. Generally it's people with *real* problems though and not "hey, I'm a closet fur how do I tell my parents?" If someone asked me that I probably *would* be cold and tell that person they are being stupid but I'm just keeping it real. Sometimes what people need isn't a shoulder to cry on but rather a firm kick in the ass to wake them up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> PRIDE
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what to argue about, bitch.


Hahahaha, I actually lol'd


----------



## Azure (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'll admit I can be pretty cold sometimes, but I also make an active effort to try and help people. Generally it's people with *real* problems though and not "hey, I'm a closet fur how do I tell my parents?" If someone asked me that I probably *would* be cold and tell that person they are being stupid but I'm just keeping it real. Sometimes what people need isn't a shoulder to cry on but rather a firm kick in the ass to wake them up.


Because no furry can ever truly "keep it real" from their mothers basement crying about fursecution. Because being a furry, or being gay, AREN'T REAL PROBLEMS!! Either you get over yourself, or you don't and let people run you over for the rest of your life over shit that is basically nothing.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I've been laughing at furries ever since I got involved. I even ran the site lolfurries for years when it was around. The fact is, people do some pretty dumb things and deserve to be laughed at. It's also really fucking funny sometimes.
> 
> Just because *I am* a furry doesn't mean I can't laugh at them ;3
> 
> ...



Your mindset is so strong you can change the opinions of other people just by not caring? wow.
Seriously this talk you have about not needing others makes me think you area highly anti-social individual. People who have furry/gay pride don't need support from other so much as they just want to feel a part of something. I don't see how having pride makes you automatically some kind of automaton not capable of "doing their own thing".


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

nearly changed my mind....


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm with Rick-Ricker on this whole thing. But I'm more like Butterflygoddess really. If I know and like someone I'll be their shoulder and talk them through things regardless of their stance. I'd hear my worst enemy out if it came to it. 



> Because being a furry, or being gay, AREN'T REAL PROBLEMS!!


Word. At some point you just have to say "Get over it. No one is hunting you down for being a furry." Some people will be put off if you're gay, but they also don't have to know you're gay. Furry is like a non-problem. It's a hobby we take up, and some of us make into a lifestyle. We can't blame anyone for any persecution we experience. If you wear a tail in public and get made fun of (or worse) ... guess who shouldn't have worn a tail in public.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 25, 2012)

Azure said:


> being gay, [isn't a real problem]!!


Doesn't like, 42% of the US believe that gay laws are morally inacceptable? Isn't that like, a significant portion of the population.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 25, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Doesn't like, 42% of the US believe that gay laws are morally inacceptable? Isn't that like, a significant portion of the population.


maybe they meant to say shouldn't?


----------



## Azure (Dec 25, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Doesn't like, 42% of the US believe that gay laws are morally inacceptable? Isn't that like, a significant portion of the population.


But don't like, 99.9999999999999999999999~% of those people JUST TALK SHIT AND DO NOTHING? And it's probably to some faggot all dressed up in rainbows and shitting dildos and being a general prick to everyone around them with their GAY PRIDE that gets themselves in trouble. Who gives a damn what people believe? It's what people DO that defines them, and that goes both ways. I don't have to run around telling people about my PRIDE in sucking dick, in fact I can pretty much keep my sexuality to myself and let the LAW protect me. To hell with Americas "morals", morality within the group is little more than self serving douchebaggery, especially when it is based on religious beliefs.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 25, 2012)

Furry? I HAVE NO SON!!! I DISOWN YOU!!! :V
Seriously...it's this overreaction (to a supposed overreaction by others)--and the hugbox attitude toward the borderline criminals/overexposed pornography--that causes the reputation of this fandom to be dragged down. Say it with me. Fandom Is Just A God-Damned Hobby. If you believe in this, you can be a fan of many things instead of just one, allowing you to grow as a person. Yes, furry has been good to me, it's made me more creative. But I'm not going to tell everyone I'm a furry and be all weird about it, scaring away anyone sane from my presence. Following the "DuckTales" lifestyle is just obscure, strange, and laughable. The only people who honestly keep a furry lifestyle past their teenage years (yes...it's just a rebellious "I hate my parents" phase, but with extra special snowflake flavoring) are the older furries who actually founded the damn fandom and were around before the internet (and a certain person I will simply call "The 1st-level wizard, Merlin") ruined it, otherkin/therians, and creepy motherfuckers. Honestly...don't wear the tail at school...don't wear the goth makeup...subcultures are stupid :/

You don't need some silly fandom to form your identity. Be yourself. And please, for the love of god, will everyone stop trying to over-label themselves and everything around them? It's getting kinda annoying.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Your mindset is so strong you can change the opinions of other people just by not caring? wow.



Anyone can do that. People sense confidence and if nothing really bothers you, nobody can say shit.



> Seriously this talk you have about not needing others makes me think you area highly anti-social individual. People who have furry/gay pride don't need support from other so much as they just want to feel a part of something. I don't see how having pride makes you automatically some kind of automaton not capable of "doing their own thing".



I can be really sociable or completely antisocial; it depends on my mood X3

People can feel part of something either way. Personally, I think forming a separate culture solely based on sexual preference is stupid. I probably have less in common with those people than a room full of random straight guys and the fact that most of them adopt that black southern woman personality sets me apart even more.

They are also setting themselves apart from most "normal" people. As long as they know that and don't expect to be treated like a normal person I guess that's cool.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> and the fact that most of them adopt that black southern woman personality sets me apart even more
> .



I'm actually interested by what you mean by that line.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm actually interested by what you mean by that line.



I'm referring to the flaming queen types that made up most of my neighborhood when I lived in the Castro. I'm not talking about effeminate males but rather the fags that obviously put on a show to let everyone know how FABULOUS they are.

When most normal straight guys meet someone like that, the usual reaction is "WTF?"

I've actually gotten with boys before who were never with another guy because the gay guys they met before me acted like that and made them uncomfortable.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 27, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I think the reason the fandom has attracted alot of attention from gays is because they feel comfortable expressing their sexuality because furries are genarally kind and welcoming people.



I think you summed it up pretty nicely. You wouldn't try something unique if you were afraid of the differences of others or what they might think of you. Generally (but not always), I think that furry, anime, and most broad media fandoms have a liberal bias. And yes, as Ricky and Dreaming both said:



Dreaming said:


> I can understand gay pride, and I can understand  Furry pride. Gay Furry pride? No I don't entirely understand why that's  a thing but you know, why combine the two to form a dedicated pride  movement?





Ricky said:


> I'm not talking about effeminate males but rather  the fags that obviously put on a show to let everyone know how FABULOUS  they are.





The two are pretty split and not really one in the same in OUR eyes... not everyone sees it this way. Coming from a guy who is a furry and a bisexual, I think the two are blurred in some cases, but mostly have a fine line between them in general; like in my real social life. They are both private matters to me, and I don't express them at all, really. And thus, I'm not all that engaged in the furry fandom to believe nor care that the increase of gay furs in our fandom is a threat... because it's not. I think Ricky said it best out of all of us; the last sentence especially. Just like the flamboyant fags that he was talking about, there ARE such things as furries who put on a show. Don't be mistaken.

I really hope this doesn't offend anyone. Just throwing my two cents in.......


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 27, 2012)

Flamboyant people kinda creep me out no offense. It's like embarrassing. Like heeeeelllllooooooooo guyyyyssssssssssssss LOL


----------

